
FundaMine: Get Medium style annotations on your site - yashpkotak
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fundamine?ref=hn
======
yash1992
This is really cool stuff! Especially the tweetshots :)

~~~
yashpkotak
Thank you :)

------
rodina
wish you luck with your project guys!

~~~
yashpkotak
Thanks a lot! :) Would love to know your feedback on the product!

